# Best bang for buck straps?



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Look, I'm extremely put off by all the pricing of straps these days. It's inexcusable as far as I'm concerned and I won't support it.

So I'm on the hunt for a decent quality strap company with lots of options at a decent price. And I'm talking under $30 for nice thick leather straps! I've found a couple on AliExpress that are good, but not a lot of offerings, so very limited.

Suggestions?


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

I really rate Watch Gecko especially for the amount of choice they offer!

Shipping and Delivery is second to none... I do however pick my moments wisely and stock up on straps at the start of there Sales. Not purchased anything from there at Full price to date.


----------



## deledda (Jul 24, 2016)

I was pleasantly surprised by Zlimsn on the 'bay. For around $15 I wasn't expecting much.

Also, searching your lug width on Etsy can be a great time killer.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I too am astonished by the price of some high end straps, i have examples of straps which cost £3-400 to replace frankly i dont see that much quality difference to a £30.00 strap, e bay is your friend.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Just a bit over budget ,Martu makes a nice strap.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have seen nice straps on cheap side. Actually i purchased one, and seems lovely for under £3 and Leather. These overpriced straps are just silly priced. Leather is hard wearing, so mine should last ages. To me its greed, which seems to happen under any well known brand. Plus my watches are on the cheapish side 

i guess its a personal preference, but as i am low on money, cheaper is better, and personally think they are just as good


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Watchworx do have some at very reasonable prices.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

deledda said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by *Zlimsn* on the 'bay. For around $15 I wasn't expecting much.
> 
> Also, searching your lug width on Etsy can be a great time killer.


 So funny, that is one of the brands I've tried in AliExpress and loved. $9 shipped and excellent quality from what I can tell so far? Super thick yet soft and pliable. There's another, *Maikes* as well, though they're closer to $15 range. Still a bargain and free shipping. You cannot beat AliExpress for some things!

Also *Eache* brand if you like racing style straps, which I do. Also on AliExpress for under $12 shipped.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Watch-Band-Center.Com

Also a great place to find all kinds of straps at all kinds of price points. Not quite as good as those in AliExpress as far as cost, but decent to good quality stuff. I still prefer AliExpress and the aforementioned brands.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

You absolutely right. Even some of the nato strap prices can blow your mind. I like the MN strap (the rubber band with the hook ) . As it seems really comfortable to wear . But £50 ....


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

eBay or Amazon perhaps?


----------

